

If a Bubble Bursts in Palo Alto, Does It Make a Sound? - ojbyrne
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/27/magazine/if-a-bubble-bursts-in-palo-alto-does-it-make-a-sound.html

======
Diamons
Loved this piece. Hits the nail right on the head.

